# gym buddie or train alone?



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

*train alone or with a gym buddie?*​
train alone 14468.57%ym buddie6631.43%


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

do you train alone or go with a mate, reason i ask is, the lad i go with expects me to wait till 7ish for him to finish work before i go, when most days i finish at 4!, so ive just said i go when suits me if your free then i will pick you up, otherwise am not planning my whole night around you!

traning alone ftw! :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

I prefer to train alone, i hate going with my freinds because after 20 mins of continuous bicep curls and bench press they then and go and do sit ups for an hour and then wonder why their still 11 stone :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I train alone.

Would like to have training partner but hard to find someone who is dedicated.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Train with gym buddie. I am always a bit worried about going as heavy as i can when im on my own so having a gym partner there to spot me makes me train better......


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Its different for me. I love training with my brother. We do the same routine and spot each other as we go.

We both push one another and it doesnt get annoying like it would with a mate. We also do little things like when I buy a job lot of tuna I always drop a few tines round his or he does the same.

When I do train on my own I also dont feel like I can bench as heavy for example as when he is there spotting.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> Train with gym buddie. I am always a bit worried about going as heavy as i can when im on my own so having a gym partner there to spot me makes me train better......


thats the only benifit mate, i know exactly what you mean there, but overall i still like traning alone


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Train with gym buddie. I am always a bit worried about going as heavy as i can when im on my own so having a gym partner there to spot me makes me train better......


x2


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Charlie_miller said:


> I prefer to train alone, i hate going with my freinds because after 20 mins of continuous bicep curls and bench press they then and go and do sit ups for an hour and then wonder why their still 11 stone :lol:


this



doylejlw said:


> I train alone.
> 
> Would like to have training partner but hard to find someone who is dedicated.


and this

My friend seems to be obsessed with traning his shoulders even though all he does is front raises the machine shoulder press.

I said to him why dont you do the overhead press its better

he replied with

"I am just toning my arms I dont want to get stronger"

Another friend (well old friend) just sticks to arms and bench and every now and then I join him he goes as heavy as he can when doing curls so it makes him look "hard"

He also does like 1 month on then off for 3 before he can bothered getting back in there and all the time he restarts he gets on the suston and decca :S

another friend used to always ask me to go with him so when I would go he would want to do diffrent things than me so while am working out he would come over ever 10 seconds and say do some curls with me or something instead of him actually doing it,then he would walk around and just start talking to people or read the paper for 20mins.I dont know if hes just lazy or was shy to do things on his own but he would do like 2 curls or one set on the bench then walk around trying to have heart to hearts with me haha

Glad I only go the gym for cardio now


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> this
> 
> and this
> 
> ...


lmao!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Always alone. I can never find anyone who wants to squat or deadlift


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Sometimes both, but this option was not in the pole


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i go alone but often there is just me and another guy in the gym so we sort of train together if we are doing the same muscles at the same time - which is a bit annoying as he can almost sholder press what i can bench so there is alot of swapping weights on the bar


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

alone. don't like talking when i'm training, rather just put my headphones in and concentrate. If i need a spot i'll ask someone though


----------



## sedgy (Nov 29, 2010)

i always train alone gym partners are unreliable its hard to find sumone that will go all the time or they say thery are goin and then lose u down so i just train alone theres always sumone in the gym to spot u if u need it


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like I am a lucky minority.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Partner usually, wouldnt push myself to fail on my own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

alone, i can train harder alone. usually if i train with mates we do alot of chatting.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have always trained with other people, i find it keeps up a good pace (i do a set then they instantly do a set and so on).

From top level plers to strongmen to big bodybuilders to my wife (one of my best training partners) size and power does not matter heart and intelligence (provide adequate help and encouragement) do.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to train with my mate, we both started following Wendlers, I've since changed gyms as i fell out with management (David Lloyds long story) plus wanted to find somewhere which was a bit more geared up for weight training, so training on own for time being.

My mate has since given his notice and will be joining up at the same place with me again.

IMO if u can find someone with similar goals, dedication and do the same program I'd pick training with someone all the time. I'm a little stronger than him, especially when we first started training together, although he is starting to catch me an is doing really well, so spurs us both on to keep pushing up the weights, good to have some friendly completion.

I've also been the weaker one when I used to train with another lad when I first started, so I've either been the one trying to catch up or not get caught! Either way I find it helps as I'm really competitive!

But, same as most aspects of training, it's down to personal preference!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Train with a good mate but do cardio on my own


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've trained both ways(always at home)

Having a training partner really helps both of you to push further than you dare when alone.

Luckily I have a a mate who trains with me know


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Gym buddy mostly. Find i push the weights harder when my mate is training with me. Altho when alone, i tend to be a bit lower on weights, but much more intense as not waiting for next set or talking. Focused much more.

Both have their benefits.


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

Ive always trained alone as it is quite hard to find somebody dedicated. However, when pushing very heavy weights I ask some mates at gym to give me a hand to push myself over the limit.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

always alone, hard to find dedicated people or at least for me. sometimes I go with a friend but just slow me down and talk a lot I wish he get more into it


----------



## jangroom (Nov 15, 2010)

i go with a friend , she has been going to the gym a bit longer than me and can really work it, she is a very strong woman although she is not happy with her body and i have to agree she is a big girl,. I am 5 stone lighter than her (10st 10 lbs) and i just want to tone up and define my muscles, only been to the gym twice but i feel very inferior when she is doing 5 times what i can do, don't wanna push it too much just yet and injure myself, that would defeat the object but i would rather train with someone than alone as i need a bit of support and a kick in the right direction.

I guess when you know what your doing and feel comfortable going to the gym alone it can be a bonus but i am very new to this and need guidance on diet and exercise, any tips would be welcomed by an over 40 female determined to get a fit body by next summer


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Have always trained with a friend. Helps alot when you want to get those last reps out and need spotting, or when you try a heavy one rep max. We were on par strength wise, which spurred us on, if he lifted more i would force myself to do the same. We ahd the same goals so worked out the routine we were both happy with and stuck to it. Shift patterns over lapped so we could train consistantly, that was until he got a girlfriend and went less and less until he stopped. Meant i stopped training as well, but getting back into it now.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I do both handy on flat bench press to have my friend there who knows how to spot properly,A training partner is a good thing i push them hard then have to practice what i preach,i will say nobody is ever around on leg day thats on my own normally lol


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i've trained alone for long periods, then seen people with promise and asked them to join me so they can learn and progress faster. it works well for both of us.

when i lived in the States i had an awesome training partner. the 'Quadfather' was so strong on his legs that it forced me to progress to try and keep up with him, i call it the 'drag effect'. then when it came to upper body workouts i ruled the roost. this meant with each session we were either chasing or trying to stay ahead of each other. very motivational and great to have someone with a good grasp of the science behind what we were doing. also very productive to have someone so passionate about progressing.


----------



## smithy2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer to train on my own hard to find people dedicated. Just get on with it if i want to go heavy i just use the smith machine.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

train alone i trained with a mate for about a month and its was a disaster

its difficult to find someone with the same focus tbh


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

usually alone i'm surrounded by useless ****s this weather.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

on my own unless im training someone if im training someone i always work out with them instaed of just showing them the exercises but i prefere to be on my own and just ask staff for a spot when i need one


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I fcukin h8t training parnters ive had about three there are sevaral reasons i like to train alone the first is im simply used to it and every partner ive had has been a newbie who have seen my gains and just thought yeah if he,s got like that i can they dont realise all the food i eat all the money i spend and time i put in its so fcukin annoying when people just havn,t a clue and vastly under estimate what it takes to build nice muscles and when they did come i was well more advanced than them so lifting a lot more like twice as much so there was all the swapping weight about then we would be like hlf hr in and im just geting going and i can see it in there skinny lil faces that they wanna go so then i feel rushed to finish and then theres tryin to teach them proper form and constantly telling them for fcuk sake stop swinging the weight about and lift it and then theres the feeling like you have to go tonight becaues u said you would 3 days ago sometimes when i get back from work ive had long hard day and dont fancey it but have to. i dont like the feeling of having to do things it takes the enjoyment right out of it for me so for those reasons death to training partners i fcukin hate them fcukin nightmare lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

x2 what smithy2010 said just use smith machine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I must be lucky as my training partner & I really help each other motivationally


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

train on my own

have had one real good training buddy and left him in london when i moved to kent......

other then that the rest are all shyt and cry when i push them like i push my self, they start to miss sessions in the gym and before long i get angry and tell em they are cnuts and i dnt train with them any more!

if i go heavy i ask some one who works in the gym or use smith or power cage maybe dumbbells


----------



## mozza_84 (Feb 15, 2010)

both as my bro in law works in recovery its hard to for but i find myself training harders and focusin more on my own


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I currently train alone at home but, I've just put another bus in the garage so there's not enough room now without pulling one out which is a nuisance. So I will be going back to a gym where I will have people to spot me which will be nice for a change.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Train alone always. Iv trained with mates before and its no good. Eg monday night comes and they say oh do you wana do tues thurs and sat instead this week. Ok then tuesday comes and its , oh you wana just leave it til tomorow. Then youve missed a days training. balls to that. Plus i work on a tight schedule it would take twice as long if i had a buddy, precious time i simply dont have.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Prefer training with my mate :beer:

We both encourage and motivate each other. Also helps when you need a spot on some exercises.

Luckily my mate is motivated and only works a few hours a week so he's always able to go to the gym.

Only problem he takes ageess to get ready after going in the pool, he's worse than most of the girls i know :laugh:


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a gym buddy but he's become a lazy [email protected] so it's like training on my own, the d1ck walks off chatting birds up wen he's suppose to be spotting me


----------



## veux (Apr 2, 2010)

As I workout at home (squat cage, Dbs and Barbells) I train alone 90% of the time. I only have a training buddy if I'm going for a PR.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I train alone. There is one guy at work who will be there when I am training sometimes but we're on a different wavelength when it comes to training so it doesn't really match. Other than that I find it difficult to find anyone who will be as dedicated and not let me down.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Use to train alone alot, but since Powerlifting its impossible to have a productive session by yourself, its ironic Powerlifting is technically an individual sport in the sense its just you on the platform, however you could argue its a team sport like when you train you train as a team, somones doin your knee wraps in the warm up room etc, somones running the monolift etc so really it prob is a team sport when you look deeper into it...


----------



## Stripper (Nov 16, 2010)

I voted training with a mate, but I feel selfish training with a mate, as I have a vision in my head and dont want anyone upsetting it. But mate is needed for spotting deffo. But some mate's I go with just want to chuck a few heavy weights about then go home!!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

me and my best mate both joined a gym at the same time about 2 years ago. both started out really enthusiastic and wanting to develop our bods lol was mostly for girls back then. anyway he shot past me in terms of progession the first 6/12 months and i was struggling but stuck with it. i noticed his dedication started dropping after this time period and he started missing alot of our sessions with pretty **** poor excuses like hes feeling tired or hes still a lil sore from the last sesh he did a week ago, mean time im cycling through the snow on road tyres to get to the gym lol. id tell him to take it more serious while he`d tell me not to take it so serious(who knows which one of us is right) long story short 2 years later im still cracking on and hes gonna be renewing his membership in jan after canceling it during the year. training alone took some getting used to for me cuz it is good having a close mate but now i kinda prefer training alone. my focus is defo better. ill get a spot when needed. finding a good spot can be a bitch at times lol most noobs rack the bar the first rep u semi struggle! gotta explain it beforehand


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> this
> 
> and this
> 
> ...


not realy no


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

ive bin training alone in me garage for the last year , goin to join a gym in the wolverhampton area in the new year(not one of them gay ones) hope to find a few gym mates down there thats as dedicated as i am


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Train on my own, dont really ask people around me for spots etc apart from when i see mates in there, most of the people that go to the same gym as me are complete dicks


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

alone lol, my friends are kinda weak and when i used to train with one or the other, theyll either act a lot quieter in the gym than outta of the gym or theyll try and outpress and make it a competition and use horrible form while the rest of the gym stares at him then me and think why u training with this moron. therefore to maintain good relations inside the gym with the proper trainers there and with my friends outside, i just choose to workout alone. plus im very particular about my rest periods, the exericises i use. The last person i worked out with refused to do free weight rear delts because it obviously looked to complicated for him so i just thought sod him lol


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

depends on the exercise and muscle group


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i train alone but get somone to spot me if needed.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Alone .then I can listen to my music, train parts I want on days I want etc, all the decisions are mine and I always agree with me coz Im always right LOL

Rep


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

i had a few training partners over past 8 or so years ive found its very hard to find a good one ive made good progress having a partner butfind i train harder alone i tend to just get on wiv it some training partners only want to talk or have u help them an not push you to train an gain good results the gym can be a very selfish place some gym buddies ive had wouldnt get me any gear or not train wiv me if i got hold of some same people took **** when i could only lift or press smaller weights , now tho i havent yet competed im physically bigger than all my buddies an prob stronger than most in the gym who i know ,training partners can help you but i believe most get jealous if you get to their level faster than them all my partners had more training experience than me an it seems poorer genetics aswell .


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

I train with a gym buddy, took a few attempts to find someone with similar strength and motivation as me... But now its great.

If anything he's over motivated... No small talk/ chit chat, Just weights.


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

Charlie_miller said:


> I prefer to train alone, i hate going with my freinds because after 20 mins of continuous bicep curls and bench press they then and go and do sit ups for an hour and then wonder why their still 11 stone :lol:


fukcing true try helping my mate the cutn walks off when his supposed to be spotting me on bench nearly killed myself two times now, only train with my mate thats on roids because his proper at the gym


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

alone in the dark....


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

My iPod is my gym partner.

Hat down, eye phones in - job's a good'n.

I've been through 3/4 gym partners and none have cared enough about the gym to stick it.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

UncleSimit said:


> My iPod is my gym partner.
> 
> Hat down, eye phones in - job's a good'n.
> 
> I've been through 3/4 gym partners and none have cared enough about the gym to stick it.


Completely agree with u there, my training partners don't care as much as I do. Except my iPod  the device gets me!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

would love to find a training partner who had the same deication but its almost impossible to match times etc


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I train alone most of the time because I'm selfish when it comes to what I need to do.

Sometimes I train with specific people when I need to address certain areas such as bringing up my basic lifts.

I'm lucky in as much that I can always find a reliable spot at the gym.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Train on my own, used to have a training partner a couple years ago but he gave it up. I would like a training partner but due to work don't always train at the same time each week so to much hassle to arrange.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

I too train on my own at the minute, just moved to Nottingham and i don't really know many people yet. However we all know theres swings and roundabouts whether you train alone or with a training partner.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I used to work out with a mate but he lifts about 40kg + more than me on most exercises and has the strength of a horse i think we both got annoyed taking plates off and on inbetween every lift so in the end gave up with it lol funnly enough i have made much more progress since going solo tho


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I train with my mate 2days a week, but mostly I'm on my own...but becuase me and my mate are very competitive I find I train harder and go further for that extra rep, also that he's there to spot me is good, being that failure is mostly a surprise, lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Train alone but definitely could do with a gym buddy during the HIT period.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Better to have a partner in the eyes of getting the most out of your workouts safety, if your working out properly and pushing your self to the physical limits of your body then you WILL need a partner. I would say i'm very good at solo training as i've done it most my lifting time, I can motivate myself to limits whilst still within safety, if i want a spotter, i'll ask someone who looks trusting and has a clue. Recently i started training with one guy who, i found out has a severe lack of knowledge and wont push himself to the limits, people like this are pointless for partners. Another guy I started training with has a clue and pushes to the limits, i'm CONSTANTLY testing the pipes on the limits as I always have a safety net with him, no dossing about, inbetween sets, the stopwatch is on for recovery periods, etc

Just need to meet your needs really, it's generally very hard to find someone that meets training times, training ethic and other factors, xx


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

prefer to train alone my self


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont go with anyone but if the guys are there and want to join in why not


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Always alone mate, can't find someone as crazy and obsessed with bodybuilding as me!!


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Have to train alone since it appears nobody at my Gym works out at 5am (24hour open gym rocks) wish i could work out normal times of the day


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Gee-Spot said:


> Its different for me. I love training with my brother. We do the same routine and spot each other as we go.
> 
> We both push one another and it doesnt get annoying like it would with a mate. We also do little things like when I buy a job lot of tuna I always drop a few tines round his or he does the same.
> 
> When I do train on my own I also dont feel like I can bench as heavy for example as when he is there spotting.


Same here. it's good training with him. We both work away though so I do train alone often. My gains are far better with a partner because of the confidence going heavy. It's not the same just asking a random to spot you who doesn't know your sticking point, takes it off you too early, thinks spotting bench is an upright row workout for him, no one has a clue how to spot squats. ..... rant over!


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

I always train alone

I dont mind talking to people in the gym but when i look at the clock n half an hours gone i think shat weres the time gone lol

its better to train alone and remain focused


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I usually train alone as most of my mates who have come along just aint focussed enough for me, bored after 30 mins coz they've not gotten any bigger, although every now and again a lad i work with comes and trains with me and he is serious about lifting so always have a good session with him, but he lives too far away from my gym and doesn't drive, so cant be a regular thing unfortunately.


----------



## kev74 (May 29, 2010)

i would train with somebody if i could fine somebody that was actually interested


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive had good training partners and bad ones. When you find someone who is dedicated and shares your goals it can give you that extra boost in determination to do better, push harder. When you train with someone who isn't dedicated or does not share the same goals with you then there input into your training is minimal and if anything wastes time in the gym. Have always trained bi's, tri's, shoulders alone as I like to keep the intensity high during these workouts and a gym bud just gets in my way.


----------



## bodell83 (Oct 13, 2010)

train with my mate from work. were both similar strengths so we compete a bit which is good as were always f****d after every session.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Prfer training alone but depends i do have spells of training others but once there sorted ill go solo again


----------



## Gadgy (May 8, 2011)

I do both but find i focus more by myself. I do bench on smiths machine anyway so needing sum1 to spot isnt an issue


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

go on my own for leg and back days

and have a training partner for chest and shoulders, i always seem to push myself harder when with someone.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeaaaahhhhhhh Buuuuudddddyyyyyyy


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hate training on my own but havent got anyone to train with regularly...and yet I always get better sessions in by myself.


----------



## Mikey Argh (Jan 30, 2011)

I train alot harder when I'm alone... can have my ear drums destoryed by motivating tunes! Saying that I do like spotting especially when benching.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

generally train on my own, im happy to train with somewon but im not gonig to mess up my routine or go at a silly time in order to do so, my gym is pritty friendly and i speak to most people so if i need a spot for something like BP can always get one!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

alone


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

love having a few gym buddies as it's MAJOR motivation but in all honesty i'm extremely self motivated and am just as happy to train alone as i am to train with others


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

I train with my soul


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Better to train alone than with a sh1t partner.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

You really need to train to failure, this can only be done with someone you trust and know spotting for you


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

train alone recently.

Normally grunt my way to last reps


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I go solo. I know plenty of people who talk gym but I'm not sure they actually ever go, so I prefer to rely on myself for motivation because if I had a gym bud and they cried off I would be stuck.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I train alone. I generally don't lift that heavy, but I know my limits. I would always ask for a spot, when needed, or do a drop set to maximise the set.

It is interseting that more than 2/3 of the results to this poll state they train alone.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah when I voted solo I really expected to be in the minority. Funny.


----------



## ritchie22 (May 25, 2011)

Train alone, headphones in and head done, its funny cos i also thought i wud b in the minority as well AL n ha


----------



## Mart_H (Nov 24, 2010)

I train alone but wish I had someone to train with on chest day cause I cart go as far as i'd like on a bench press's without thinking about get bar stuck on my chest


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Rather train with a buddie. Always good for motivation and help on the heavy ones...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

train alone cause cant find anyone to train with, plus i get aggiated with previous training buddies who took too long or talked too much about things other than the gym


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I train alone out here but when im home i train with a mate, if you both have same goals and train the same way its the best way to go.


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

trained alone until recently, i prefer being alone though, find it easier to get in the mind set and can motivate myself easier


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I much prefere training alone. Although when i do bench i ask the guy behind the gym reception desk to spot me


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

train alone mate much better


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

train alone, headphones in get the work done !


----------



## Jase the MUSS (Jul 6, 2010)

lone wolf & squat. xD


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Train alone for a year mate, sarted with mates who dropped off but i never i hit it hardcore, now i have changed up gone bigger and more ripped they want back in, and my help in doing so!!

They would only slow me down!!


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

i train on my own at home. my spare rooms my gym got my olympic equipment in there. dont have much spare time as i work long hours, kids etc so training at home suits me and the family.. i do miss having a spotter though can never push myself to the limit on certain exercises


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

I train with a partner but as from next week training alone he is way to negative and all I ever here from him is excuses can't be dealing with that anymore lol


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

train alone for the time being.

Used to go with my mate before he moved back to norway. Found that after he left, i did my routines quicker and for some reason more focused. Its harder to go all out on such as bench tho i think, as theres no one there to push me thru last rep or be there as a safety. I tend to go gym at daft hours to be alone in the gym, so not many around to ask to spot.

but as mentioned earlier i kinda like being quiet, put headphones on and to my thing. No chit chat crap going on...wasting time..lol

as im new to this place as well i dont know anyone so dont really have an option either...ha


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Preffer tranning with someone


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i train alone, i dont have any friends:no:


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I train alone, but i sometimes wish i had someone with me to spot me! I sometimes ask some of the guys in there to spot me but i can't be bothered to ask ever 5 mins! But really i do like training alone in alot of ways, i feel i'm in more control over my rest periods between sets, it seems easier to do power sets when i don't have to wait for someone to do their power sets

I'd like spotting tho


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Alone for me.

I vary my training times due to work so find it difficult.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

yes buddddaaaay


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I train with people, but only becuase they can spot me when I left heavy. It would be good if I had people to train with who were as strong/ stronger than me tho so it would allow me to really push, but atm its just a battle against myself...


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

and actually ill tell you what does my head in with training with others, they just stand around yapping so end up having 2 mins rest between sets, does my head right in and i go nuts at them


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Train alone - in general gym buds just let you down, dont turn up or arrive late.......feks me off greatly!


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Hard to find someone who wants to do the same body parts as you each time you go and is equally dedicated, plus I'm constantly deciding to change routines or suddenly changing my goals.

It is nice to utilise different exercises they offer although one missed session screws it all up. Plus they're bound to disagree on certain techniques/exercises and insist on standing next to you shaking their heads dissaprovingly.

Could use a spotter on a couple big exercises but generally prefer training alone. You know exactly how you like to train and probably train more intensely on my own anyway.


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive always trained with about 3 of us as I work in a gym so I just pop into the weights room when my buddys are there and get cracking, I personally feel more challenged when im there as I always try and set an example and feel pushed in the way that there is a bit of competition with you. I think its more effective aswel as when you have got a spotter then will always assist you when you goto failure.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gym Buddy always! If you train anyway hard or serious its essential!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Philly_1 said:


> Gym Buddy always! If you train anyway hard or serious its essential!


I am serious that's why I go alone. Training partners just arnt reliable in general lol or maybe I'm just to serious in the gym for them lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have trained alone for yrs but recently started training with Dave of this forum and have to say l am loving it.... he is there when l need him to be and training with someone the size of him makes you want to beat him, which in turn drives you.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have trained alone for yrs but recently started training with Dave of this forum and have to say l am loving it.... he is there when l need him to be and training with someone the size of him makes you want to beat him, which in turn drives you.


 I also try to beat my gym buddie haha :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dr gonzo said:


> I also try to beat my gym buddie haha :laugh:


How can you not grow mate when every session is like a competition between the 2 of you ??

Love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Aye much prefer training with a partner, no holds barred and certainly no slacking haha


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> How can you not grow mate when every session is like a competition between the 2 of you ??
> 
> Love it.


 Exactly mate no excuses


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I do both, mostly train with my mate, but he likes to talk to much between sets and i end up having to tell him to hurry up the weights aint gonna lift themselves.

But when i train alone, i put my earphones in bang some tunes on and crack on, i think i prefer it that way, but training with a partner has its advantages i.e when wanting to go heavier etc..


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

so long as you have a reliable training partner definately better to train with someone than alone, they can push you when you need it and definately having the safety of a spotter you trust


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

for me its like trying to have sex by yourself, it just doesnt work for me, i need my partner.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I train alone but I would really like to train with someone who properly knows what they're doing, as I still class myself as a bit of a dabbler. Even if they lift twice as much as me I'd want to learn everything I can off them. Especially squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Somehow, whoever I train with, I end up motivating THEM. Annoys me no way! I mean sometimes my energy is scarce for my own needs but i have to find enough to push another person. How about me when I need a pick-me-up session??? :crying:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gym buddy of course, cant do max on my own, but still most of the times train alone :huh:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

train some days on my todd but a few days with a guy from the gym. Like to switch on the tunes and zone out when i'm on my own but not one to knock a bit of banter every now and then, besides training well we actually have a bit of a laugh


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I like training chest and legs with a partner other than that ill go comando


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

both  .


----------

